# did you no cornucrescine is ....



## stacie21 (19 October 2011)

well was talking to a top farrier today who was gluing on some shoes and got onto to talking about cornucrescine and he told me it was a mild blister and that's what makes the hair / hoof grow as one of our fillies has it put on every morning (on her feet ) but is not very pleased about it i could not figure out why, well now i no and was quite shocked as never really thought about it. Did any of you no that ? does it say on tub ?


----------



## Potato! (19 October 2011)

My Farrier doesn't like the stuff either


----------



## LouandBee (19 October 2011)

Knew it did something like that but it doesn't sting - I've had it on my hands and its fine.


----------



## stacie21 (19 October 2011)

i thought that to as put it on my nails before but this filly hates it and does not mind anything else cant help but wander y


----------



## georgiegirl (19 October 2011)

my farrier told me the same the other week which I never knew......

My mum swears by it but I think its bloody awful to use and to be honest have not seen great results that I can really see from it except everything getting covered in the stuff.

My farrier recommends kevin bacon stuff and we use that with no problems!


----------



## McNally (19 October 2011)

Oh How weird! My old horse didnt like me putting it on his feet either? I thought it odd as he was fine with other hoof oils etc- although i have often had it on my hands and as someone else has pointed out it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## Foxhunter49 (19 October 2011)

If your farrier could see how, by rubbing Cornucressin into the coronary band of a mare I had, fast it made the feet grow then he might not be so against it.
The mare had it rubbed in for 5 minutes per hoof every day and her feet, which had sandcracks going right up to the top so she looked cloven footed, grew out totally within 6 months.
She showed no sign of blistering and never minded at all. Worked better than any feed additive.


----------



## stacie21 (19 October 2011)

he was not against it just was telling me what it did and how. maybe it depends how sensitive the horse is and maybe if we put it on every day we might feel something just thought i would mention it as i had no idea. i use Kevin bacon stuff now and its awesome really works


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (19 October 2011)

I use it for helping hair regrowth on all areas of my horses' bodies and I have never known them to react to it or for it to blister them.

Im inclined not to believe that as I have used it for hoof growth and found it works fabulously. My farrier thinks it does what it says on the tin, but no more


----------



## touchstone (19 October 2011)

Yes it is a mild blister that works by increasing circulation in the coronary band or so I've been led to believe.  There is also a theory that because it is the top surface of hoof that is stimulated then the growth is actually faster but weaker and so it may not be so good for feet long term.


No idea whether that is the case or not though.


----------



## classicalfan (19 October 2011)

No, it doesn't cuase blisters but it is an irritant.  Regularly massaging the coronary band should have the same effect - increased circulation leading to better quality hoof growth.


----------



## Tnavas (20 October 2011)

It certainly doesn't blister by any means so is not painful to use. When I use it and have done for almost 50 yrs my finger nails grow brilliently.

Certainly never noticed any tingling.


----------



## Loopypony (20 October 2011)

I use it to increase hair growth, its helped the hair to grow on some bloomin' awful scars my mare has. It's never blistefed though and she's never complained at having it on.

I prefer to use Kevin Bacon for their feet.


----------



## Brynmoss (20 October 2011)

I think its fab, but havent been able to buy it for years - where is it for sale?
A very well known horseman once told me to blister a horses coronary band with red blister to improve his hooves before resting for the winter.  I did as he suggested and the results were incredible!  New strong hooves for the next spring.
I know this is old fashioned, but we have lost so much practical horsemanship over the years
By the way, despite my worries, the horse didnt seem distressed at all......


----------



## lannerch (20 October 2011)

Many every day things could be classified as a mild blister or irritant. Certainly anything with an acidic nature eg pineapple juice. 
It's a bit of poetic language!


----------



## scarymare (20 October 2011)

Evelyn said:



			It certainly doesn't blister by any means so is not painful to use. When I use it and have done for almost 50 yrs my finger nails grow brilliently.

Certainly never noticed any tingling.
		
Click to expand...

Same -


----------



## fburton (20 October 2011)

Exposure time is important here. How long do the people who get it on their fingers leave it there? Compare that to the hours that it will remain on (and be absorbed into) the hoof. Many "irritants" won't have a noticeable effect unless they are left in place. There are lots of household and DIY chemicals that are pretty harmless when skin contact is kept brief, but you'd definitely wouldn't want them to stay on your skin!

What does cornucrescine actually contain?


----------



## Jesstickle (20 October 2011)

fburton said:



			Exposure time is important here. How long do the people who get it on their fingers leave it there? Compare that to the hours that it will remain on (and be absorbed into) the hoof. Many "irritants" won't have a noticeable effect unless they are left in place. There are lots of household and DIY chemicals that are pretty harmless when skin contact is kept brief, but you'd definitely wouldn't want them to stay on your skin!

What does cornucrescine actually contain?
		
Click to expand...

Well, as a grot bag who rarely washes their hands, I would imagine it's on my fingers for as long as it is on my horse. Or blooming nearly. I use it on bald spots and I can't say the horses have ever objected. Nor have my hands.


----------



## Hippona (20 October 2011)

I don't use it....purely for the 'mess' aspect...

.....but I have to say- its smells gorgeous

( I have a sniff every now and again)


----------



## brown tack (20 October 2011)

I used to use it at a big yard we are talking 80+ stabled horses, it got put on every evening when picking out the feet. 

At the yard we take in turns to do certain jobs, ie some one would feed, one would sort out rugs, one would pick out feet and put cornucrescine on. 

Fine when you had rubber gloves but every one and again ou would run out so just used my hands. No side effects at all. But my god that stuff is hard too get off, it would generally stay on for a few days by which time it was your turn again.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (20 October 2011)

I use zero hoof applications. Have zero cracks and strong feet obviously. In the summertime if it's quite dry I make the area by the waterpot wet and may put the odd bit of hoofoil on. 

If they have correct nutrition, they should have good feet. FYI I have TB's and warmblood TB crosses. Of course having a good farrier is key too. 

Thanks for the info on the cornucresine. Have some in the back of the medicine cabinet basically untouched.


----------



## Jesstickle (20 October 2011)

Glad someone brought this up btw because I forgot I had some and I can put some on Nitty's bald scars


----------



## SizzlerB (20 October 2011)

I was told by my equine dentist who went to some sort of foot/trimming semimar that it is the motion of rubbing the stuff in and where you do it that does the trick rather that the cornecresine itself - i.e you can use vaseline instead!


----------



## Carys (20 October 2011)

I've used it for years on my old horse as he lived out 24/7 but as in a herd no back shoes allowed so used it all year & his feet were fabulous once got going with it - my nail were so bad at the time I used it on me as realised using daily on horse the fingers I used on the horse the nails were stronger - never stung & my nails grew fab as well - really strong - ahh - think I need to start again!!


----------



## Brynmoss (20 October 2011)

Still trying to find out where I can buy some - anyone???


----------



## amandap (20 October 2011)

http://www.equinenow.com/store-item-23740

It reads very benign. However I am extremely allergic to lanolin so it is not something I would ever use. Not all the ingredients are listed so again not something I would use.
Hoof and skin is best treated by dietry intake imo.


----------



## Brynmoss (20 October 2011)

Thank you Amandap


----------



## bumblelion (20 October 2011)

I don't use it on feet, but do use it on bald patches and it works a treat! Great stuff! My sensitive tb doesn't object to having it rubbed in and that says a lot as he's quite a touchy boy, was blistered when in racing!


----------



## jaye1780 (20 October 2011)

I dont use it on my horses feet BUT I have used it on my own hair when extensions pulled out a huge patch and my hair grew back mega fast  It also didnt cause any irritation and I left it on for a good few hours! Bloody hard work to wash out though haha


----------



## fburton (20 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Well, as a grot bag who rarely washes their hands, I would imagine it's on my fingers for as long as it is on my horse. Or blooming nearly.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it depends on the concentration too. I expect the cornucrescine on your fingers is a very thin layer and diluted with the other grot on your hands. Look, I'm not saying that it's postively dangerous - if it was, there'd be a safety warning - but it may still be an irritant.




			I use it on bald spots and I can't say the horses have ever objected.
		
Click to expand...

Horses never objected to my bald spots either. I don't think they really care how much or little hair I have.


----------



## fburton (20 October 2011)

amandap said:



http://www.equinenow.com/store-item-23740

It reads very benign. However I am extremely allergic to lanolin so it is not something I would ever use. Not all the ingredients are listed so again not something I would use.
		
Click to expand...

Some essential oils aren't benign - again depending on concentration and exposure.

http://www.zenitech.com/documents/Toxicity_of_essential_oils_p1.pdf




			Hoof and skin is best treated by dietry intake imo.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

Btw, does anyone use engine oil (new or used) as hoof oil? I knew someone who used to use the used stuff - until I mentioned the fact it contained some really nasty substances including carcinogens.


----------



## Jesstickle (20 October 2011)

fburton said:



			Well, it depends on the concentration too. I expect the cornucrescine on your fingers is a very thin layer and diluted with the other grot on your hands. Look, I'm not saying that it's postively dangerous - if it was, there'd be a safety warning - but it may still be an irritant.
		
Click to expand...

possibly. But as someone who works in a lab and has had much worse on their hands ( I am clumsy for the record, not deliberately cavalier!) without suffering ill effect I'm not overly concerned. Soap is an irritant for some people but I'm not going to stop bathing! If the horse is obviously fine with it then no harm done I would say. It's not a new remedy, my mother used it back in the 70s so I would imagine any serious issues would have come to light by now.


----------



## indie999 (20 October 2011)

My farrier recommended it to me for sand cracks and I rubbed it into coronary band and it seemed to work but I never used it constantly prefer to let nature do its thing. Used it daily for about a week. Never heard anything bad about it though.


----------



## fburton (20 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			possibly. But as someone who works in a lab and has had much worse on their hands ( I am clumsy for the record, not deliberately cavalier!) without suffering ill effect I'm not overly concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Bet you I've had worse stuff on my hands in my lab! (Not to mention that as a child-chemist I used to experiment at home with all kinds of reagents that are now considered quite nasty, like benzene. Not saying that should be cause for pride...  ... and the _really_ dangerous stuff like alpha-toxin was a proper gloves and fume cupboard job.) 




			Soap is an irritant for some people but I'm not going to stop bathing! If the horse is obviously fine with it then no harm done I would say. It's not a new remedy, my mother used it back in the 70s so I would imagine any serious issues would have come to light by now.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes formulations change - like Protocon cream, which _used_ to be fantastic for mudrash - but I think you're probably right in the case of cornucrescine.


----------



## fburton (20 October 2011)

indie999 said:



			My farrier recommended it to me for sand cracks and I rubbed it into coronary band and it seemed to work but I never used it constantly prefer to let nature do its thing. Used it daily for about a week. Never heard anything bad about it though.
		
Click to expand...

I used cornucrescine for what looked like a sandcrack at the front of my TB's hoof when he was 2yo, rubbing it into the coronary band as recommended every day. A couple of weeks later the hoof started to come away in a horizontal strip just below the coronary band. It was as if the upper hoof was growing too fast and had caused a detachment from the existing lower part of the hoof. So I decided to stop applying the ointment and to leave it well alone. Fortunately the 'flap' grew out over the course of the following few weeks. I had never seen anything like that before, nor anything like it since.

Obviously I can't say that the increased growth rate due to the cornucrescine was to blame as the surface splitting might have occurred anyway. However, it has made me a little bit wary of applying ointments willy-nilly.


----------



## stacie21 (20 October 2011)

i was not saying not to use it neither was i saying it left big blisters. i have also used it for a number of years and put it on my nails. what i was getting at was has anyone else's horses not liked it being put on ? and because this filly did not like it but did not care about anything else i asked farrier and he told me how it worked and that it is a mild blister / irritant to stimulate growth


----------



## moana (20 October 2011)

Exactly sizzlerB.


----------



## amandap (20 October 2011)

There are various preparations as well, some coconut oil based. http://www.carrdaymartin.co.uk/product_details.html?cid=NA&pid=MzA=

I do think this claim for the hoof ointment is interesting.
_"Maintains optimum hoof condition and* aids re-structuring* & growth of the hoof."_

I believe hooves restructure when fed appropriately and have enough correct exercize along with appropriate hoof care.  Putting anything on a hoof isn't going to help it restructure. Whatever that really means.

Yes fburton I agree some essential oils in certain concentrations can be far from benign. Unfortunately this info isn't there or I can't find it easily. I'm sure the company would happily provide the details if asked for anyone interested.

Mta. Having a horse nicknamed "the crack queen" I can categorically state that you don't need to put gunk on hooves to heal cracks. Should read grow out cracks.


----------



## king_of_diamonds (20 October 2011)

Wow, didn't know that but it's not something you really question, is it? I've never had a horse react badly to it or anything...It's fascinating though!


----------

